# Stickerless Moyu 13x13?



## Rocky0701 (Jan 26, 2015)

I was just looking around on thecubicle.us and read the "In other news..." section under the latest announcements. So what do you guys think about this?

"Recent Arrivals: FangShi XingYu 2x2, MoYu Wheel of Time, and the MoYu HuaChuang. Coming soon... *MoYu 13x13 Stickerless* and even more new products and stickers"


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

Woah baby, it would make sense.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 27, 2015)

Well I sure wouldn't want to re-sticker a stickered one.


----------



## Chrizz (Jan 27, 2015)

Force cube


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

Chrizz said:


> Force cube


Only ~1800 dollars Hahah


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> Only ~1800 dollars Hahah


Lol, I bet someone will do it and then just sell them.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Lol, I bet someone will do it and then just sell them.



It sure would be really cool to have six 13x13s, all different colors~


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 27, 2015)

Seems like the kinda thing CCS might do.


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Seems like the kinda thing CCS might do.


CCS?


----------



## Chrizz (Jan 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> CCS?



Champion Cube Store, they have 30 variation of the dayan megaminx: http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=291


----------



## willfcc (Jan 28, 2015)

Now it says 13x13 PINK!


----------



## Berd (Jan 28, 2015)

Chrizz said:


> Champion Cube Store, they have 30 variation of the dayan megaminx: http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=291


That's awesome. I might try some Hahah.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 3, 2015)

Woah.


----------



## Dazzla (Feb 10, 2015)

I was so excited to hear they were making a stickerless version only to find its a typo! Argggh!

The pink one looks horrendous.


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 12, 2015)

Why do ccs have 30 variations, I still use a shengshou.

Also the stickerless 13x13 would be awesome, and if you did, you could earn a large profit. I think 100 dollars on each one (with dyeing the plastic). However it would take about 6 hours I guess.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 16, 2015)

All cubes look wonderful in stickerless and they take away the inconvenience of restickering cubes. The end.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 16, 2015)

There's 2 things that put me off buying a 13x13. 

1) My wife's reaction to the price. 
2) Fixing stickers (I don't use my Aosu as the stickers keep sliding. I've bought a new set but can't face stickering it) 

I can always lie about the price.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 17, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> There's 2 things that put me off buying a 13x13.
> 
> 1) My wife's reaction to the price.
> 2) Fixing stickers (I don't use my Aosu as the stickers keep sliding. I've bought a new set but can't face stickering it)
> ...



I think the stickers are good though, shouldn't slide.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 17, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I think the stickers are good though, shouldn't slide.



Stop tempting me!


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 18, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Stop tempting me!



I mean to be honest you generally won't use a 13x13 enough to worry about stickers chipping or whatnot


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 18, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I mean to be honest you generally won't use a 13x13 enough to worry about stickers chipping or whatnot



Come on! UWR 13x13 Avg


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 18, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Come on! UWR 13x13 Avg



Of 1000!


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Dec 18, 2015)

The only thing keeping me from buying the 13x13 is that it's pillowed. That prevents you from being able to table it to get the layers aligned.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 18, 2015)

You are tempting me too Mollerz.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 19, 2015)

When I told my parents about the 13x13 I wanted for Christmas, they were like "WHAT?!?!?! AS IF YOUR 30 CUBES AREN'T ENOUGH?!?!?! NO WAY!!".... I should show them JRCuber's 200+ cubes........


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 19, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> When I told my parents about the 13x13 I wanted for Christmas, they were like "WHAT?!?!?! AS IF YOUR 30 CUBES AREN'T ENOUGH?!?!?! NO WAY!!".... I should show them JRCuber's 200+ cubes........


Or TheMaoiSha's 1000+ cubes...


----------

